# Tried New Nook at B&N Tonight



## pomtroll

*I just went & saw one tonight & I'm impressed. Didn't see PDF on it since they didn't have any on it. I had to show the person at the display how to do some of it but I knew only because I have a Sony 350 & it is very similar.

It does have highlighting, a dictionary (but only 1 that I could see) & very easy page turns either with the buttons, swipe or tap. It also has shelves.

I liked the way it looked a whole lot better than the pictures show & it feels good in my hands.

It doesn't have the dictionary choices that the Sony has & you can't take notes. But that is not an issue for many readers. I forgot to check for bookmarking though. Can't imagine it wouldn't have it though.

Where it is better than the Sony is in the contrast. The background is not as grey as the Sony pearl screen. I took out my Sony to compare. It also has more font choices & the font sizes are better.

All in all I'm tempted but I can't justify another reader since I have Nook Classic, Kindle3 & Sony 350.

I don't think anyone getting one will be disappointed as long as they realize it isn't a Nook Classic or Kindle3. Both are very good readers. The New Nook is just a pared down down reader but it has many pluses going for it.*


----------



## A.D. Bloom

Can you root it and load kindle for android on it?


----------



## pomtroll

*I don't know how I would know that from just trying it at B&N. But I'm sure it won't be long before it can be done if you can't now. Most people haven't got theirs yet. My B&N will have them at the store no later than Monday but they think morel than likely this weekend.*


----------



## drew0020

I want to preface my comments by saying I love my Kindle 3.  I also love Amazon's service because ive gotten multiple replacements even when I dropped the Kindle.  My Kindle goes everywhere with me and ive bought over 60 books since November.

The new Nook (not sure the real name ha) looks terrible in pictures.  I looks stubby for lack of a more descriptive term.  I decided to visit my local B&N Sunday afternoon to see if they had a demo but the store was packed. It looked like they were selling them too because I counted no less than 10 in use in the store during my visit.  Luckily demo unit opened up so I was able to use it for about 15 minutes.

The pictures do not do it justice.  It looks amazing and feels even better (soft rubber coating) in your hands.  It is so lightweight, but has the same great Kindle 3 screen.  The unit feels fast and the page refreshes were pretty amazing.  I had no issues with the touchscreen but it also had page turn buttons which is a huge plus for those who dont want to touch the screen.  In short, if I can find a way to get my Kindle books on this machine I will be buying it tomorrow.  I LOVE the new Nook.  It really puts the Kindle 3 build quality (oxymoron I know) to shame and makes it feel like a 2-3 year old device.  

I can only hope Amazon updates the Kindle 3 to mirror this unit (and the new Kobo).  I am amazed and I honestly did not think I would be!


----------



## Guest

I bought the Nook Color for my husband last year.

I can't say this enough.  It is a LOVELY device.

DO. NOT. BUY. IT.

You will be whimpering in a ball trying to get their bloody website to cooperate.  He stopped bothering after about two months.  He borrows my Kindle, even though it's easier to navigate for him (he has huge hands) on the Nook.

A lovely device is the ultimate definition of useless if one can't USE it.


----------



## Boston

(I believe this thread is about the Nook Touch, not the Color) 

I was at B&N today...for form factor, they nailed it as far as I am concerned.   I loved the size and the feel of holding it.   There were times where it seemed like it took a couple of taps/swipes to get the page turning going.  I wondered if it was the unit I was trying so I tried another unit with the same results.   That being said, it could be that I am just used to the sensitivity of my Sony.  If I didn't have and still love my PRS-650, I would definitely be considering a new Nook.


----------



## Boston

I was just over at MobileRead and saw that the Nook Touch has 1-in-6 refresh rate which probably explains the periodic stall in page turns...this wouldn't be a problem under normal reading conditions as one wouldn't be turning pages so quickly.  That being said some are reporting a ghosting issue that might be related (which hopefully B&N can fix with a firmware update)


----------



## Cardinal

I dropped by B&N and played with the Nook Touch.

In real life the bezel doesn't look as wide as it does in pictures.  It is extremely light weight.  The easiest way to turn a page is to touch the screen on the side.  When I did a page swipe that only worked about a third of the time.  I really like the fast page turn, it would be very handy in a reference book or trying to find your spot.  The demo model I used did have ghosting but not enough to be bothersome, I personally prefer refreshing after every page.  The touchscreen was very response.

I couldn't find a back button and when I left my place in a book to check out the table of contents I couldn't find an easy way to get back to where I was.  Bookmarking is a breeze, touch the upper right corner to add or take away bookmarks.  The "clear all bookmarks" makes me nervous, it looks too easy to accidentally wipe them all out.  Maybe there is a screen to cancel or accept that command, I didn't try it.  Once I got the hang of highlighting it was easy to do.  The dictionary takes to two screen hits, one on the word and then the dictionary pop up button at the bottom.

What really surprised me where the fingerprints.  I have looked at Sony Touchscreen demos and have not noticed fingerprints and was expecting the same with the Nook.  They were on the Nook and were noticeable when reading a page.  

The Nook Touch doesn't have a web browser, music, audio books or any apps, and I would miss those.  Overall what I really like about the new Nook is how light it is and the fast page turn feature.


----------



## mlewis78

oliewankanobe said:


> I bought the Nook Color for my husband last year.
> 
> I can't say this enough. It is a LOVELY device.
> 
> DO. NOT. BUY. IT.
> 
> You will be whimpering in a ball trying to get their bloody website to cooperate. He stopped bothering after about two months. He borrows my Kindle, even though it's easier to navigate for him (he has huge hands) on the Nook.
> 
> A lovely device is the ultimate definition of useless if one can't USE it.


Could you explain what you mean by not getting the website to cooperate? Does this mean he had trouble downloading purchased books from their website? Once the books are on the NC, I don't see where there would be any problem reading on it. I never had any trouble getting the (few) free Nook Books I have on my original Nook. (I'm not a Nook fan and hardly use mine, but I want to understand what the problem is here.)


----------



## dbeman

My n2e arrived today...it is sitting on my desk and charging.

First impressions: 

1. As reported previously the device is not quite as "squarish" as the pictures portray. It is extraordinarily light and feels very comfortable. Barnes & Noble clearly did some ergonomics homework on this one.

2. I have dragged my finger all over the touchscreen. There is not a trace of a fingerprint, even when holding it at an angle in the sunlight pouring through my window.

3. The mechanical page turn buttons are very stiff. Probably so you don't accidentally turn the page while holding the device. You really need to give the buttons a firm push. Luckily I'll be using the touch screen for 99.99% of my page turns, so this is a non issue for me.

4. The power button is a bit wonky. It on the back of the unit, and it took me a few tries to figure out how to use it. I couldn't tell whether I needed to push it from the top or the back. I'm also unsure as to how easy access to the power button will be in a case.

Now I haven't read a single page other than the user agreement (no wi-fi at work), so I can't speak to the functionality as of yet but my overall impression thus far is that this is a very aesthetically pleasing and ergonomically correct device and looks sleeker than any other e-reader I've seen. I daresay even the most harsh of critics thus far would be able to write off this device one they actually see one and hold it in their hands.


----------



## Guest

He rarely got the thing to connect and only bothered to download books for the first few weeks before giving up.

I just ordered him a Kindle Special offers.

If you actually hang out at a BN cafe for an afternoon and eavesdrop on the Nook sales area you will hear all-day-all-night owners coming in insisting they want a new Nook or that it needs service, etc.  They often won't connect and when they do the website is CONSTANTLY buggy.

Like I said, it's not the device, it's the SERVICE.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't had any trouble at all using my Nook Color or the Nook app to order and download books from the Nook website.  I'm still an Amazon fanboy rather than a Nookie lover, though!  And no interest in any eInk Nook.


----------



## AshMP

*I post this reply with the caveat that I am, and probably always will be, a Kindle owner.*

Raw curiosity encouraged me to go look at the new Nook. I wasn't going to buy it, the price of the device itself is nominal compared to the money I have invested in books, so switching isn't an option at all. No way, no how.

But still, I needed to know what the Nook was giving buyers that Kindle wasn't.

The first striking and really important difference is the size. The device is so petite and well proportioned, it's not boxy and fit well in my hands, it was comfortable. Compared to the Kindle, this is awesome. The Kindle, thanks in part to the keyboard, is long. This is something I hope Amazon takes away from the new Nook and uses in future designs of the Kindle. Of course, losing the keyboard would also mean Kindle would have to be touch screen...which leads me to my next point.

I actually brought my Kindle along for the ride, and wanted to honestly compare the two devices side by side. Both the Nook and Kindle now use Pearl eInk, which in my opinion, is far superior to any eInk predecessor. However, the touch screen technology on the Nook detracts just enough from the crisp font to be noticeable. It's not awful, but the screen on the new Nook isn't as tight as the screen on the Kindle. So, while the design of the Nook is super amazing and very cutting edge, the quality of the screen is just lacking enough to make me think twice about really wanting touch screen in a future device. However, with that said, this is something, overtime and without a side by side, I could get used to. All things considered it's really no worse than the eInk of the Kindle 2 visually speaking--and the K2 wasn't bad at all.

The page turns were strange. I don't know if thats part of the new refresh system Nook is implementing now or me being a creature of habit.

The touch screen, in and of itself, was quick and relativity sensitive. I remember trying the touch Sony a while back and having to actually "press" the screen with some effort to have my movement read by the device, this was not so on the Nook. If Amazon were take the touch technology, I would hope they would liken themselves to Apple. Similar to an iPad or iPhone or Touch, a pressure free, heat sensitive touch.

Kindle offers a lot of things, like the web browsing and what not, that B&N doesn't. That's okay. An eReader isn't a netbook or tablet. Most people who own an eReader are the same people who eat technology up with a spoon and probably don't need their Reader to function as anything but. However, if someone does **need** the bells and whistles, the Nook is way to dedicated for them.

All in all, the new Nook is leaps and bounds better than the older Nook model. It's a great design and the price point is really fair for what the buyer is getting. I can say with certainty that B&N has put themselves back in the competition. I felt that as of late, all B&N was really pumping was the Color...but now they have a real competitor when it comes to the classic. Amazon is going to have to pull out all the stops when releasing the K4 to make themselves, once again, leader of the pack.


----------



## papercut

I got my hands on the Nook Touch today and as has been mentioned was immediately struck by the ergonomics. The photos and YouTube videos make it look much clunkier and the bezel wider and my first impression was that it was ugly.  In person it is beautiful and perfectly sized. I am not sure why the bezel appears so wide in media but it's like a different device in the flesh.

If it had free 3G I would have bought it today.  I am waiting to see if the next Kindle matches up but so far the only thing that's stalling me is the 3G.  I was considering a Kobo Touch as I had dismissed the Nook out of hand but now see that was a mistake.  If Kindle comes out with a competitor soon, and it has 3G, I would tip that way. But if they don't meet this with a similar device I will likely get a Nook or Kobo.


----------



## dbeman

Italiahaircolor said:


> I actually brought my Kindle along for the ride, and wanted to honestly compare the two devices side by side.


I attempted to duplicate your research by comparing my wife's K3 and my Nook ST in a similar side by side comparison.



> Both the Nook and Kindle now use Pearl eInk, which in my opinion, is far superior to any eInk predecessor. However, the touch screen technology on the Nook detracts just enough from the crisp font to be noticeable. It's not awful, but the screen on the new Nook isn't as tight as the screen on the Kindle. So, while the design of the Nook is super amazing and very cutting edge, the quality of the screen is just lacking enough to make me think twice about really wanting touch screen in a future device. However, with that said, this is something, overtime and without a side by side, I could get used to. All things considered it's really no worse than the eInk of the Kindle 2 visually speaking--and the K2 wasn't bad at all.


Try as I might, I could not duplicate this finding. I did my best to match the size of the fonts and took a good, long look at both screens. After a while they both started looking fuzzy to me..which was a clear sign that I needed to move on!



> The page turns were strange. I don't know if thats part of the new refresh system Nook is implementing now or me being a creature of habit.


Definitely different. Because the "flash" during page turns on the nook ST happens every six or so pages it actually makes it more noticeable when it does happen. It actually appears more transparent when it happens at every page turn.



> The touch screen, in and of itself, was quick and relativity sensitive. I remember trying the touch Sony a while back and having to actually "press" the screen with some effort to have my movement read by the device, this was not so on the Nook. If Amazon were take the touch technology, I would hope they would liken themselves to Apple. Similar to an iPad or iPhone or Touch, a pressure free, heat sensitive touch.


I too was surprised by the responsiveness of the touch screen. Slightly less responsive than an iPad, but definitely more responsive than the original nook's LCD screen. Additionally the much feared fingerprints and smudges are non existent...although one's mileage may vary if they eat Doritos while reading.



> Kindle offers a lot of things, like the web browsing and what not, that B&N doesn't. That's okay. An eReader isn't a netbook or tablet. Most people who own an eReader are the same people who eat technology up with a spoon and probably don't need their Reader to function as anything but. However, if someone does **need** the bells and whistles, the Nook is way to dedicated for them.


As reported there is a "hidden" browser on the nook ST which you will discover if you type a URL into the search box. I checked my gmail last night. It worked about as well as you'd expect an e-ink device to work.



> All in all, the new Nook is leaps and bounds better than the older Nook model. It's a great design and the price point is really fair for what the buyer is getting. I can say with certainty that B&N has put themselves back in the competition. I felt that as of late, all B&N was really pumping was the Color...but now they have a real competitor when it comes to the classic. Amazon is going to have to pull out all the stops when releasing the K4 to make themselves, once again, leader of the pack.


With its several year head start and impeccable web site, Kindle will always outsell every other e-reader. I think what Barnes and Noble has done (rightfully so) is to make a product that differentiates itself from the Kindle; and I think they have done this with both the nook ST and the nook color.

When Amazon does respond I suspect that they will follow suit by making improvements to the Kindle brand and not try to emulate other e-readers. I don't envy Amazon right now, because there seems to be quite the divide amongst Kindle owners when it comes to the touch screen issue; and I think it will be difficult to keep both camps happy.

[/quote]


----------



## jaspertyler

I've been using mine for about a week now.  At first I wasn't sure I liked it, mainly because it wasn't Kindle haha.  But now I am starting to like it more than my beloved Kindle.  EEK.  I think it is the feel of the plastic, the buttons, the touchscreen and generally the way it feels in hand.  I also like switching fonts.  
I like all my ereaders but for now this is the one I am going to play with for a while.


----------



## dbeman

Right now my biggest concern is finding a case for it. Since the device does feel so comfortable in hand I would hate to take away from that by putting it into a square cover.

I might try to find some sort of slipcase for it...to protect it during transport but to still have that ergonomic feel while I read. I've been told a bubble mailer would be perfect for this purpose...plus I could decorate it myself!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Does B&N offer any cases or covers?  Now that you've mentioned it, I don't recall seeing any. . . . .but I haven't been looking too hard.


----------



## Amy Corwin

dbeman said:


> Right now my biggest concern is finding a case for it. Since the device does feel so comfortable in hand I would hate to take away from that by putting it into a square cover.
> 
> I might try to find some sort of slipcase for it...to protect it during transport but to still have that ergonomic feel while I read. I've been told a bubble mailer would be perfect for this purpose...plus I could decorate it myself!


Slip cases are good--I think they may work better than permanent covers. I have a permanent leather cover and although it's gorgeous, it does make the eReader more awkward to hold than just the plain-Jane device.


----------



## kindlegrl81

So for those of you who have the new Nook can you tell me how searching within a book works? 

With the old Nook when you searched for a word or phrase it would only bring up the search results one at a time; this wasn't a big deal if the what you were looking for was at the beginning of the book or only showed up a few times in the book, but really sucked if you were looking for something in the back of the book.

Is it still the same? Or have they switched to something similar to doing a search on the Kindle, where it pulls up a list that you can quickly flip through to find the right spot?


----------



## dbeman

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does B&N offer any cases or covers? Now that you've mentioned it, I don't recall seeing any. . . . .but I haven't been looking too hard.


They do...there are relatively few styles thus far with more due out in the coming weeks.



kindlegrl81 said:


> So for those of you who have the new Nook can you tell me how searching within a book works?
> 
> With the old Nook when you searched for a word or phrase it would only bring up the search results one at a time; this wasn't a big deal if the what you were looking for was at the beginning of the book or only showed up a few times in the book, but really sucked if you were looking for something in the back of the book.
> 
> Is it still the same? Or have they switched to something similar to doing a search on the Kindle, where it pulls up a list that you can quickly flip through to find the right spot?


Never used this feature on either nook, but I performed a test just for you! 

I opened a book and typed in a commonly used nickname for one of the main characters (Monza). There is a list on my screen that looks like this:

p.7 especially beautiful tis morning, *Monza*"...

------------------

p.8 "*Monza*"...

-----------------

p.11 always seemed like magic to *Monza*. Her...

-----------------

and it goes on like this for about 8 more lines per page, 3 pages of entries are listed. Needless to say tapping on an entry will bring you to that point in the book.


----------



## elakkljakldf

I thought that the letters were a tiny bit lighter, even though I know it's the same screen. It might be the ink concentration. Not a big problem to me. I really liked the library options of the nook, along with the home page (although I hate the bottom bit; none of my friends own nooks and I am not going to get them to invest in one just so they can suggest books to me!).


----------



## Okkoto86

Just a heads up to those saying that the "touch screen" of the new nook slightly diminishes the quality of the screen, it doesn't, it can't.  It uses IR sensors on the bezel edge around the display.  There simply isn't a touch layer over the screen.  Its the exact same pearl screen everything else uses.  It would either come down to a font issue, or its in your head im afraid.

This comes from a very dedicated kindle owner, just want to make sure the facts are out there lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I would suggest that screens can vary -- I know I've seen K3's and K2's side by side and there were differences in the screen.  So it's possible that those who thought they saw a difference really did. . . .but I'd agree that, if so, it's probably NOT because of the touch technology.


----------



## Lee

I tried one out at my local B&N.  I liked it.  It's amazing how different it looks in person than in pictures, as others have said.  I loved the rubberized backing.

I don't make annotations and I don't even do much searching, so the K3's keyboard goes mostly unused by me, except in the rare instances when I purchase a book directly from the Kindle.  So the loss of physical keyboard doesn't bother me at all.  And making menu choices is certainly easier and faster with a touchscreen than maneuvering around with physical buttons.

The trade-off is that I did see fingerprints and smudges on the screen.  Granted this was a store model, being handled all day.  But still, I could easily imagine that after a few days the fingerprints will start accumulating, unless you clean the screen every day.  Overall, though, I think I could deal with the fingerprints if it meant I could get the benefit of the touchscreen and losing the (to me) useless keyboard.

I won't buy it, because I'm already invested in Amazon.  But if I were coming to ereaders anew, I probably would choose the Nook ST.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Okkoto86 said:


> Just a heads up to those saying that the "touch screen" of the new nook slightly diminishes the quality of the screen, it doesn't, it can't. It uses IR sensors on the bezel edge around the display. There simply isn't a touch layer over the screen. Its the exact same pearl screen everything else uses. It would either come down to a font issue, or its in your head im afraid.
> 
> This comes from a very dedicated kindle owner, just want to make sure the facts are out there lol.


 Both Len Edgerly and I had an immediate response to the Nook Touch in that the fonts were grayer, and after all the ruckus over the Kindle 2 and all the font-sets that were made to quiet the masses, for me, it's a step backward as far as a PEARL screen is concerned.

It struck me right away, and the salesman said it's supposed to be that way and it was fine. Me? I could read on my NookColor more easily than with those greyish fonts. Could be a matter of batches, I suppose.

I reprinted in a blog entry the photos a Nook Classic and Nook Touch owner put up on the B&N Nook forums, because her NT fonts, she said, and demonstrated, were darker on the old non-Pearl screen, and another person said the same.

My use of smaller images link to her larger ones at the Nook forums, and blog entry on that is at
- *http://bit.ly/kw-nooktouch-k3*

On the Amazon Kindle forums, some one noticed the difference today and another person said he saw the same and said that even the salesman noted the K3 fonts were darker, saying so voluntarily.

Once they get that fixed (software update? or is this the best compromise for settings to be used with the technology being used for the touch screen even if there is no layer over it), the device will do even better. The equivalent Sony is also somewhat grayer. Right now I wouldn't subject my eyes to those gray fonts. They're lighter than on my kindle 2, making the latter look darker. Part of it is with the thinness of the fonts, as with the Kindle 2, but no tweaking of the fonts has been done as Amazon did do with the K3.

However, again, it could be batches, but so far it's been Len, me, some nook forum people thinking the Nook-1 had darker fonts and not such a big jump between medium-small to medium large fonts, and some Kindle forum people noting it. Len's is one he bought.

I bought the NookColor on sight and I enjoy it as much as I enjoy my Kindles. The Nook Touch didn't appeal to me at all, except the touch was very responsive when I tried it out. Others at the forums say that it's not as responsive when the weather is very warm, due to being heat-influenced as far as responsiveness goes.

There are also reported freezes of that screen and reports they will do an update to curb that.

As for the web browser working in gmail, that's good but other reports (many) say that a simple Google search results in a browser crash. I would consider that an important basic function.

It's a default embedded Android OS web-browser that still has to be tuned to Nook Touch hardware and a report online said that they didn't have time to do that yet and it'll come later. B&N's comparison chart shows it as not a part of the NT/NST because it's not functioning correctly.

This 6" Nook Touch can't do landscape at all, which is a killer for PDFs which mimic a page, and without landscape option (which Kindle has), a PDF is often unreadable.

The Kindles can do screen-contrast adjustment for PDFs when the colors translate into grayscale in which the fonts can be too hard to read.

New Nook doesn't support Microsoft Word, while Kindle does -- which means Kindlers can highlight/copy/paste info from several pages into a doc and then send the combo doc to Amazon and get back a copy that's formatted to the Kindle, which is very useful for personal research and work.

The Nook cannot zoom any photo to full screen (good for maps etc) while the Kindle does this via a click on the center of an illustration. For higher-resolution images this is really useful.

The Kindle can download directly (no 'sideloading' needed) books from Project Gutenberg, Internet Archive, Freebooks.com, manybooks.net, etc. w/o needing a computer. This involves about 3 million ebooks.

The Nook, though, can't just download these ebooks because it has no correctly working web browser -- some have tried to download from sites and the NT reports it has downloaded the file(s) but no one, even at Mobileread forums, can find those files anywhere.

The PDF problems ar many, so if you don't like them on the Kindle, you'll hate them on the Nook. Me, I like manuals/guides on my Kindles but I keep an original PDF for layout-checking and do a Mobi version for easier reading of text on a 6" screen. Landscape Mode is a saver in those situations too. As is the ability to adjust the screen contrast when colors are translated poorly on e-Ink.

To me, it's similar to married guys finding the new gal more enticing - better superficial features, but if you explore what she can/will do and won't, it's another story.


----------



## Cardinal

Lee said:


> I won't buy it, because I'm already invested in Amazon. But if I were coming to ereaders anew, I probably would choose the Nook ST


If I was new to eReaders I would go with Amazon because of their customer service. This actually happened to me when I was new and wanted to buy the Nook but I did my research and went with Kindle.


----------



## dbeman

Cardinal said:


> If I was new to eReaders I would go with Amazon because of their customer service. This actually happened to me when I was new and wanted to buy the Nook but I did my research and went with Kindle.


Last year I was new to e-readers and my preferences let me to the nook. Everyone's mileage will vary and healthy competition breeds more options for the consumer.


----------



## waynep

Thought the hardware is cool . . I don't see picking an ereader as a hardware decision really. I think it's a book decision. Who has the books I want to read? Do I want to use google's books? Do I want library books? Once you answer those questions, then picking the right ereader is easy. 

I got the K3 because I did not care about library books and found that amazon had more books available that I read than B&N. Simple choice really.


----------



## laurie_lu

I got to play with the new Nook Touch at a B&N yesterday.  The display table had 4 of them.  I must say this new Nook felt wonderful in my hands.  The combination of the black rubbery matte bezel & back with the curvature on the backside made the device feel very secure and comfortable to hold.  It was as if the shape and texture was designed to get a better grip. 

I rubbed my fingers all over the matte screen and did NOT notice one fingerprint.  Therefore the fingerprint worry isn't even valid.  The only thing that was a bit odd was that when switching pages, the text would look strange.  The individual letters weren't completely filled in until the page was fully loaded.  It was as if the letters were just outlines and clear in the center but evetually got filled in.  Hard to explain.   I looked at all 4 display models to see if this happened to the others and it did.  I guess I could live with that.

If I was brand new to eReaders and was looking to purchase my first device, I think I would have purchased the new Nook Touch reader.  But I've got too much money invested in the Amazon and Kindle accessories.  I also feel more secure knowing Amazon has the best customer service.


----------



## Cardinal

dbeman said:


> Last year I was new to e-readers and my preferences let me to the nook. Everyone's mileage will vary and healthy competition breeds more options for the consumer.


I've already said on Kindle Boards that that competition from the Nook is better for everyone.

I have been toying with buying a Nook for the sole purpose of supporting eReaders in general and B&N in particular. Your post made me realize that I don't need to spend money on a product for those reasons, so thanks for quoting me.


----------



## Jeff Rivera

I haven't had a chance yet to play with the new Nook yet...still catching up on my Nook Color. I'm afraid that if I do venture out to Barnes and Noble that I won't leave empty handed.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'll never give up my K3, but I have been enjoying the new nook that I got a week and a half ago. It has some little quirks, but it is SO much better than the original nook. I couldn't stand to read books on the original nook and my Sony screen was too small for my liking. I will be using the nook to read some library books that are too expensive to buy right now. I'm excited to be able to read library books on the kindle, but since we don't know when that is coming exactly, I will be reading those on the nook until then.


----------



## Meemo

KindleGirl said:


> I'll never give up my K3, but I have been enjoying the new nook that I got a week and a half ago. It has some little quirks, but it is SO much better than the original nook. I couldn't stand to read books on the original nook and my Sony screen was too small for my liking. I will be using the nook to read some library books that are too expensive to buy right now. I'm excited to be able to read library books on the kindle, but since we don't know when that is coming exactly, I will be reading those on the nook until then.


It's funny - reading books on my Nook (the original) is fine, and I kind of like swiping for page turns (when it works) - it's doing anything else on it that drives me crazy.

I just don't want to buy anything else from B&N (I actually haven't bought anything from them anyway - got the Nook on eBay & bought a ST warranty since their warranties don't convey), all the ebooks I've gotten from them have been freebies). I'm sticking with Amazon - their customer service is just so much better - the warranty issue being a prime example.


----------



## pomtroll

* *** Meemo is that a Tibetan Spaniel in your avatar? I have 2.

As for the new Nook Touch I didn't get one myself (I have a Nook Classic). No need since I have the Sony 350. BUT if Kindle goes to the touch screen with their newest reader, I'll likely get one of them.*


----------



## Meemo

pomtroll said:


> * *** Meemo is that a Tibetan Spaniel in your avatar? I have 2.
> 
> *


*

Actually her paperwork says she's a Pekingese (she was a rescue) - I got the vet records her original owners had turned over, a couple of sisters who'd become pet hoarders (the county had to go in and seize almost 100 dogs). Judging from how her coat grows I think that's probably right! But oddly enough, I was actually searching Petfinder for a Tibetan spaniel when I saw her. The people fostering her thought she might have some Tibetan spaniel in her. I'd seen a Tibetan at a clock repair shop and fell in love with her, she was a lovely little dog, just so mellow and laid back. Actually Mitzi is that way too, maybe she's a mix. Whatever she is, though, she's my baby.  And the perfect dog for my non-dog-person husband.*


----------



## pomtroll

Meemo said:


> Actually her paperwork says she's a Pekingese (she was a rescue) - I got the vet records her original owners had turned over, a couple of sisters who'd become pet hoarders (the county had to go in and seize almost 100 dogs). Judging from how her coat grows I think that's probably right! But oddly enough, I was actually searching Petfinder for a Tibetan spaniel when I saw her. The people fostering her thought she might have some Tibetan spaniel in her. I'd seen a Tibetan at a clock repair shop and fell in love with her, she was a lovely little dog, just so mellow and laid back. Actually Mitzi is that way too, maybe she's a mix. Whatever she is, though, she's my baby.  And the perfect dog for my non-dog-person husband.


*She is gorgeous. I have a wolf sable tibbie & a black & tan one. So many tibbies can look pekeish & so many pekes can look tibbiesh. I might change my avatar so you can see them*


----------



## Meemo

pomtroll said:


> *She is gorgeous. I have a wolf sable tibbie & a black & tan one. So many tibbies can look pekeish & so many pekes can look tibbiesh. I might change my avatar so you can see them*


Love them! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . . . .do the dogs _like_ the nook? Can they use the touch screen? 

(not very subtle attempt to pull the thread back on topic. . . .but there are a ton of pet threads in NQK!  )


----------



## Meemo

Sadly, Mitzi hasn't been able to see the NST - they won't let her in B&N.    She agrees with me, however, that she's not wild about B&N's overall policies and customer service, and supports my decision to wait for the K4.  Or maybe K5 since I just bought a K3 and sold my K2 (found a deal on the K3 on craigslist that I couldn't pass up) - which pretty much guarantees that the K4 will be announced any day now.


----------



## pomtroll

*Nope they haven't seen the Nook Touch. BUT they have had their paws on a Nook Classic, Kindle3 & Sony 350. *


----------



## C.R. Jakes

It seems strange but I like the Nook app on my android more than I like the Nook. Faster, more efficient, and really easy to use. Kind of ironic in a way.


----------



## RowdysMom

I just bought the Nook Touch and I LOVE IT!  I am a previous Nook Classic owner (and thanks to the Alaska Railroad system I am no longer an owner.....they broke the crap out of it!).  I was going to buy another Nook Classic pretty much because I had an Oberon already for it and they cost some dinero.  But when I played with the Touch I started to fall for it.  Mainly because of the weight of it - extremely light and weighs nothing in my purse - and because of the battery life (up to 2 months!  Nook Classic I only got maybe 2 weeks).  I was a little disappointed that it is only offered in WIFI and not 3G but I can live with it.  The touch screen is so easy to use and works on a slight swipe.  I don't see myself ever using the page turn buttons.  It's very user friendly.  I am actually happy that it doesn't have all the bells and whistles on it such as games, mp3 player, internet browser, etc.  I want an ereader to read on....that's it! I never used that other stuff when I had it.  I really liked my Nook classic and had it since it came out (I was one of the silly "waiting list" peeps!), but now I LOVE my Nook Touch!


----------

